# Please explain the sheep version of the birds and the bees to me...



## parjackson (Jun 11, 2010)

OK, very long story short, my yearling ram got very friendly with one of the yealing ewes (the one I was not planning to breed!) by a few actions that would make a great tragic comedy (if only the Bard were alive to write it).

Anyhow...what are the chances of a "maiden" ewe becoming pregnant on the first attempt by a ram.  They are both Finns, which is a breed that can supposedly breed year round.  At first the ewe was trying to get away from him, but then she seemed to enjoy the attention and play "catch me if you can" in front of my five very young children who thought it was hysterically funny to watch the little ewe give the ram a "piggyback ride".   A determined ram is a lot stronger than I am!  After the deed was done, they were happily nuzzling each other. 

I kept trying to intervene, so I don't know how good the "aim" was, but there was evidence on her wool (she has black wool).

I have no idea how a ewe acts when she is ready for breeding, in cycle, in heat, whatever term is used.  Do I need to start crocheting lamb sweaters?   

Thank you!
Amy


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 11, 2010)

There is a possibility....a good one!   

My sheep will ride each other when they come in heat, become more ram(hee-hee   )bunctious and butt heads a lot.  

I don't think he would have been that eager if she hadn't been "open" to an opportunity.  

Finn sheep are very productive, aren't they?  I'd knit more than one set of booties......


----------



## parjackson (Jun 12, 2010)

OHHHH NOOOOO!!!!!!!   This will be our first time breeding (albeit accidentally) and I was really hoping to let the ram run with the ewes (all two of them) in November and December so we could have springtime babies.  

I think I'll be making about a dozen lamb sweaters and booties and a few pair of mittens for myself, while I'm at it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 12, 2010)

parjackson said:
			
		

> OHHHH NOOOOO!!!!!!!   This will be our first time breeding (albeit accidentally) and I was really hoping to let the ram run with the ewes (all two of them) in November and December so we could have springtime babies.
> 
> I think I'll be making about a dozen lamb sweaters and booties and a few pair of mittens for myself, while I'm at it.


It's a very good possibility that she took.  If you really don't want lambs this early (Novemberish), then I would call your vet and ask about getting some lutalyse so you can terminate the pregnancy.  There aren't any health risks for the ewe, but it will let you be able to plan when you want lambs.  And if you haven't already, separate them.


----------



## parjackson (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh , they are separated!  

If she took, we will have a lamb in November!  

I actually just talked with her original breeder.  She said that the sperm count gets lower if the temp is over 80 degrees.  We were flirting with 80 at the time of "the incident", so I'm hoping!


----------



## goodhors (Jun 13, 2010)

Only needs ONE good swimmer and you have a lamb coming!

Had not heard of the lower fertility thing in higher temps, interesting.  

I know Horse stallions are less fertile, have a lower count as the days get shorter into fall.  Hormone levels drop strongly, so fall is a great time to train young stallions for riding or other uses.  Still fertile, just lower levels being created.  Horses are greatly affected by daylight lengths.  

Being a first time ram, he is probably EXTREMELY fertile because he saved them up.  But maybe in his ignorance he did not actually get the job done in that short exposure time.


----------



## parjackson (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm really hoping his aim was off!


----------



## mully (Jun 13, 2010)

parjackson said:
			
		

> I'm really hoping his aim was off!


Not a chance


----------



## parjackson (Jun 13, 2010)

You just love being the bearer of "baaaad news", don't you?


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 13, 2010)

Just think, you will have a lamb just in time for a live nativity....


----------



## parjackson (Jun 14, 2010)

Ohhh!!! Great idea!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting point about the lamb for a live nativity.  I don't know about where you live but here in N Kentucky/Cincinnati there is a big demand for animals for live nativities and babies are popular.  I know someone who makes 25+ K during the Christmas season, though he has camels in addition to sheep, goats and donkeys.


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Jun 19, 2010)

My son received a Finn/Romney cross as a pet from a breeder. She was an unexpected lamb, both her parents were 3 MONTHS OLD and housed together for a VERY short time. Well at nine months out popped Angel! So if it is a Finn, enjoy your lamb in November!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 20, 2010)

Brody's Broodello said:
			
		

> My son received a Finn/Romney cross as a pet from a breeder. She was an unexpected lamb, both her parents were 3 MONTHS OLD and housed together for a VERY short time. Well at nine months out popped Angel! So if it is a Finn, enjoy your lamb in November!


Hmm.  Sheep gestation is only 5 months.  Were you using "9 months" as a figure of speech?     Or maybe she got bred later than first thought?


----------



## abooth (Jul 10, 2010)

I think maybe she means when the sheep were nine months old.  Maybe?


----------



## Livestock-ID (Aug 2, 2010)

parjackson said:
			
		

> OK, very long story short, my yearling ram got very friendly with one of the yealing ewes (the one I was not planning to breed!) by a few actions that would make a great tragic comedy (if only the Bard were alive to write it).
> 
> Anyhow...what are the chances of a "maiden" ewe becoming pregnant on the first attempt by a ram.  They are both Finns, which is a breed that can supposedly breed year round.  At first the ewe was trying to get away from him, but then she seemed to enjoy the attention and play "catch me if you can" in front of my five very young children who thought it was hysterically funny to watch the little ewe give the ram a "piggyback ride".   A determined ram is a lot stronger than I am!  After the deed was done, they were happily nuzzling each other.
> 
> ...


Nice little story Amy, made me laugh too. I would say you will be knitting soon. 
Let us know how it turns out. 

http://livestock-id.blogspot.com


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 22, 2010)

It has been 5 months, are there any lambs?   Pictures?


----------



## abooth (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes I remember this thread.  Any lamb?


----------



## parjackson (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for remembering this thread.  I had posted about my ewe that sickened and died suddenly (her liver shut down).  That was the same ewe in this post, my darling Thumbie.  So she never had the opportunity to be a mama.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats sad news mate


----------

